# Review: CarPro TRIX



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

*Review: CarPro TRIX*










*Introduction:*

Silly rabbit, TRIX is for detailers! That was the first thing I thought when I heard the name. But it's no joke, the name is a take off on TarX and IronX. The folks at CarPro are always clever with the names, which are generally somewhat creative and still straight to the point.

TRIX dissolves brake dust, rail dust, tar, organic fallout, and grease while being perfectly safe for paint, glass, and wheels. Clay only removes contamination down to the surface level of the paint and does not reach the portion of iron particles embedded below the surface. While clay is still a great tool and is not made obsolete TRIX does make the process much faster while allowing clay to last much longer and sometimes eliminates the need to clay altogether.

Oh, by the way… if you only watch one of the three videos make it the one in the wheels section of the review.

*Product Claims: (Copied from AG)*

CarPro TRIX Tar and Iron Remover combine's two paint decontamination steps into one, saving you time and money! This product is designed specifically for pro detailers to prepare vehicles for detailing using less time, materials, and labor. CarPro TRIX is a strong degreaser, cleaner, tar remover and iron remover for virtually any exterior automotive surface.

*Details:*

1.- Packaging: Black/Dark Burgundy Plastic Bottle
2.- Directions: Clearly labeled
3.- Viscosity: Spray
4.- Color: Clear
5.- Scent: Lemon with a hint of perm
6.- Price: $17.99 - 600 ml
7.- Price: $27.99 - 1000 ml 
8.- Manufacturer: CarPro
9.- Made in: Korea



















*Directions:*

1.-Shake bottle well and very often (Important)
2.-Spray across affected area
3.-Allow to dwell approximately 5-7 minutes
4.-Agitate with sponge or other media
5.-Thoroughly rinse all surfaces

*Precautions:*

Test on small area first
Avoid allowing to dry on plastic
Avoid allowing the product to dry on the surface in Direct Sunshine
Use with proper ventilation and use proper hand and face protection
Avoid polycarbonate headlights
Do not allow on clear bra material

*Application Wheels: *

Sunday I was mobile for a good bit of the day, which gave me a chance to put TRIX to work on some particularly nasty wheels!























































*Video: CarPro TRIX on BMW Wheels

-High Definition available-*






*After a good shake of the bottle I sprayed it directly on one of the filthy wheels. Remember when applying TRIX to shake the bottle very often if not after every spray. I allowed the product to dwell about 5 minutes. *





































*Next I agitated with a combination of my SV brush, wheel woolies from PPL, and my Daytona Brush for the hard to reach areas and rinsed the surface clean while agitating.*




























*The Front wheels followed a similar routine*




























*After*














































*Without TRIX:*










*On the final wheel I decided to clean it first without TRIX using only wheel cleaner for comparison. The surface mess was better but baked in brake dust was left at the corners of each spoke as well as a lot of iron and tar in the barrels.*














































*I followed with TRIX as shown here*














































*After TRIX almost all of the tar and iron the wheel cleaner had left behind was removed. Only one spoke corner still had visible baked on brake dust. Here I applied IX paste and allowed it to do it's job while I moved on. *




























*Observations:*
The bleeding that is so familiar with IX becomes apparent within about 30 seconds of spraying TRIX onto the surface. However, with TRIX it moves a little differently as it runs off. I assume that's due to the solvents from the tar remover portion of TRIX. The runoff is also a bit different in color depending on the contamination. When used on a wheel that had a lot of grease TRIX dissolved the grease, which joined the runoff creating a darker runoff fluid.

The plastic covering in the center of the wheels was sprayed as well during my application and I found no discomfort to the plastic.

*What did you call me?*
Upon returning home to meet up with the owner of the next vehicle I came a cross the elusive Skink creature! For those that don't have them in your area I thought I would share my "Skink" sighting with you. They run rampant around here…




























*Here I was handing him a wash mitt but he appears to be the lazy type and headed for the hills…*



















*Application Body Paint:*

This vehicle was extremely contaminated on almost every surface. Rubbing my hand across the drivers rear panel felt like 80 grit sandpaper. It was downright nasty! WooHoo! The perfect test for TRIX on body paint!

*Before*










Application was same as described with the wheels but a sponge was used to agitate the surface after waiting about 3 minutes. Then it was left to continue working until I simultaneously agitated and rinsed off about 7 more minutes later with a MF mitt. Note: the TRIX label recommends 5-7 minutes dwell time.

*After*










*Observations Body Paint:*

After rinsing, a check of the paint with my hand revealed a noticeable difference in how smooth it was. While there were some things that only clay would remove TRIX greatly reduced the amount of time needed to clay!! I also noticed TRIX seems to adhere to the surfaces better than IX. On vertical surfaces this was most noticeable.

*Video: CarPro TRIX on Paint

-High Definition available-*






*Cons:*

1.-Product must be shaken before every spray
2.-Trigger nozzle should have a higher quality to it on a product of this caliber
3.-Use caution on sensitive plastics (Avoid clear bras-I did not test it on them myself)

*???:*

1.- Side by side IX vs. TRIX testing may be in order but will have to wait for now

*Pros:*

1.-PH Neutral
2.-Decontaminates both Iron particles and Tar, road grime, organic fallout, etc. simultaneously
3.-Saves time and labor
4.-Prolongs clay life
5.-Cost (At less than the price of IX and the added component of TarX this is great news.

*Final observations and summary:*

TRIX clings more than IX spray but not as much as IX paste.

The scent is not as offensive as Iron X. You can still smell it and its certainly not vanilla but as long as you are shaking the bottle regularly (as you should) it's not bad relatively speaking. What TRIX accomplishes is the real treat though. It cuts through decontamination in style while being safe for paint, wheels, glass, and trim.

I've had a few people ask me if IX stains concrete. I just spray the driveway around the vehicle and it rinses right off. I've seen no staining of any kind with IX or TRIX.

I take a bit of an issue with the trigger quality. It works fine and sprays as it should every time but I personally would prefer a bit higher quality feel to my triggers. I have to nitpick right?

In summary Trix is an excellent decon product that saves time on vehicles that have both iron contamination from brake dust, rail dust, etc. and organic fallout like tar and tree sap. Some vehicles Iron X may be all that is needed but for those that have more than iron TRIX appears to be an excellent tool and obviously versatile. At the price point set today on AG, TRIX appears to be cheaper than IX, which I would think makes it a no brainer for many situations. Great price for an all in one decon product imo.

-PS-

During my research with my professor (Dr. Google) I came across the you tube video below. From the looks of the intro video it is from CarPro. I thought the PH test at the beginning was a nice touch so I thought I would add it here.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice review once again Corey! 

I wait for your CarPro DLUX review next! :thumb:


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Great review cee dog:thumb: ,I also found that trix leave almost a smooth surface on bare paint but if you have cquartz applyied to paint it defo leave surface smooth. .


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great review looks a very good product indeed.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumb: Excellent review :thumb:

Love these twin action products :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Another great review mate :thumb:


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you gentlemen!

I appreciate the feedback, comments, and info!


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

Great review.

How does TRIX compare to Tardis in order to resolve tar?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

_[/Cons:

1.-Product must be shaken before every spray
2.-Trigger nozzle should have a higher quality to it on a product of this caliberI]

we will replace these triggers soon with Canyon copy triggers ,each squirt will be 1.1ml spray discharge, like this:








_


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice review Corey, love reading your reviews:thumb:


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

josadler said:


> Great review.
> 
> How does TRIX compare to Tardis in order to resolve tar?


My apologies, I have never used Tardis. I've used Tarminator, Tarmalade, TarX and TRIX off the top of my head.



Cquartz said:


> _[/Cons:
> 
> 1.-Product must be shaken before every spray
> 2.-Trigger nozzle should have a higher quality to it on a product of this caliberI]
> ...


_

This is fantastic news Avi!! I am happy to hear it!



Sti_Brumby said:



Nice review Corey, love reading your reviews:thumb:

Click to expand...

Thank you Sir!! I appreciate the feedback! :wave:_


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

good news


----------



## luca (Mar 3, 2012)

Cquartz said:


> we will replace these triggers soon with Canyon copy triggers ,each squirt will be 1.1ml spray discharge, like this:


Great idea, I think also for IronX and TarX....


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

I've just ordered a bottle too. Great review, thanks!:thumb:


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

luca said:


> Great idea, I think also for IronX and TarX....


IronX no, will always have the full plastic spray trigger , but all other products , TarX , Reload, TRIX, Eraser will do


----------



## dgbviper (Apr 2, 2012)

Just ordered some TRIX to try and sort the contaminants I have found all over my bodywork!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Cquartz said:


> IronX no, will always have the full plastic spray trigger , but all other products , TarX , Reload, TRIX, Eraser will do


Does it offers light mist when spraying? I mean is it more economical? How many cars you can do in one bottle if using it only paint?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Does it offers light mist when spraying? I mean is it more economical? How many cars you can do in one bottle if using it only paint?


What product exactly do you refer to from the product list i posted?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Cquartz said:


> What product exactly do you refer to from the product list i posted?


I mean in generally is that new spray head more economical?


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

*Q&A with Avi of CarPro:*

1.- Is it absolutely necessary to shake the bottle after every spray? #For instance could you instead shake the bottle say every 10 or 15 seconds during application?

NO , of course not, each 2 min or so is ok too, not always shaking, just from time to time.

2.- Does TRIX have the same, less, or more of the active ingredient from Iron X? #In your testing have you found it to be as aggressive a product as IX and TarX are when used separately?

Yes it has the same concentration as IronX only without water adding, since the tar removing need some solvents it affect a little the ironX reaction kind of barrier on the surface, but light agitation on surface makes them both to react

3.- Can TRIX be left to dry on the paint as long as it is not in direct sun?

No, even if it is possible could i will never suggest any chemicals to left to dry on surface, TRIX need to be washed after in any case, good rinsing and soap wash as well.

4.- Will Tar X be discontinued?

No of course not, some customers looking only for tar removing, same as others need only iron removing.. we will continue sell all items.

6.- Can TRIX be applied to a CQuartz coated car for decontamination with no fear of an affect on the coating?

Yes, of course , it will be very good as well, using this on cquartz will revive the hydrophobic effect , just make sure to wash well after the surface..

7.- I saw in a reply you mentioned you are switching to high quality Canyon copy triggers! #Great news in my opinion! #I just wanted to say thanks for that from all of the CarPro fans and users. #The products in your line deserve an equally high quality trigger. #Will those triggers be used in all your sprayable products moving forward?

Yes, the Canyon copy(made in china) will #relace all triggers of TarX, Reload, Eraser, and TRIX. #IronX will continue to have full plastic spray trigger (plastic made spring inside). this canyon copy has ~1.1ml squirt discharge each trigger.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great review thanks for taking the time.


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

sm81 said:


> I mean in generally is that new spray head more economical?


Bump for answer from Avi.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

it doesn't say how much product was used previous spray head.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

sm81 said:


> I mean in generally is that new spray head more economical?


Yes, since its more fine spray mist.
it vary ofcourse on the user and how much squeeze you do, full car body without wheels you should see 100~150ml discharge.


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback and info everyone!

Cheers,
Corey


----------



## Michael B. (Apr 17, 2009)

great stuff, im close to ordering some, just one ? 

How does it work best? 

Should i rinse/foam/rinse/trix/2b 

or

rinse/trix/rinse/foam/2b

or something 3.?


----------



## SaaB (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi

I dont have access to even a hose at my flat, i would probably need to go to the jet wash, also i think the colour would stain on the ground with no where for it to run off

daft question but theres a time limit on jet washes, dont think i would manage wheels
and bodywork, but have heard on here its an option when doing just wheels.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Michael B. said:


> great stuff, im close to ordering some, just one ?
> 
> How does it work best?
> 
> ...


Rinse >> do the TRIX >> agitate if needed >>> foam >> 2 buckets or rinse off car with pressure wash.


----------



## Michael B. (Apr 17, 2009)

great thx


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Reviving an old thread instead of starting a new one. I am wondering if Trix is as promising as I think it is after reading this review, are people still using IronX and TarX separately? Sounds redundant to me 'cuz if one product can do both the jobs, why bother with two different products.

Also, a lot of brands like Valet Pro, Auto Finesse, Dodo Juice, Bilt Hamber etc offer separate Iron and Tar removers but I don't think anybody other than Carpro offers a two in one product.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

It isn't as effective as using separate iron or tar removers, but on a well maintained and protected car it should suffice. Depends on the condition of the car in question and the volume of contaminants present.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Flakey said:


> Reviving an old thread instead of starting a new one. I am wondering if Trix is as promising as I think it is after reading this review, are people still using IronX and TarX separately? Sounds redundant to me 'cuz if one product can do both the jobs, why bother with two different products.
> 
> Also, a lot of brands like Valet Pro, Auto Finesse, Dodo Juice, Bilt Hamber etc offer separate Iron and Tar removers but I don't think anybody other than Carpro offers a two in one product.


From a personal point of view and unless you are only using the product on wheels. Where both tar and fallout will be evident in most situations. I prefer the 2 separate products. Yes it is more expensive to buy both. But looking at the full picture is why use a tar remover when there is no tar there in the first place. This also goes in the opposite direction also. Product wastage is my reasoning, as you will be using 50% of the product that is not required treating only one of the contaminates present.

Also Trix is the same as Tar X. It is a safer way to remove tar, as it uses natural citrus oils to soften the tar. This is slower working that the likes of Tardis. But much safer on certain paint finishes and where there are black unfinished trims present.

The natural oils present as a tar remove also hold the active ingredients off the surface that remove Iron. So you have to constantly shake the bottle in use and agitate the product once applied. This will aid cleaning and decontamination of both Tar and Iron.

Trix contains the same strength of active ingredients as the full strength Iron X and Tar X. But obviously only 50% of each are in the bottle.
It has its place. But again generally down to the individual as to what you are looking to address.

Gordon.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As Gordon above, it works but from my testing in the past separate tar remover and fallout remover work better.

Its trying to do too much at once and diminishes the two some when combined i felt.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

There were others and concours one was miles more effective than trix (it removed tar like Tardis does). But concours went under, as far as I know.


----------

